# If only we had a dock.....



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Scout loves swimming, and he loves jumping in the pool more than anything.





















and just one of the boys swimming


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello,
Love your photos!
I have a 5month old V. We are trying to encourage her to go in the water. She will go in for a treat - otherwise ...she likes the dock. She jumps in the boat and even on the sea doo!
Any tips to encourage the love of swimming.

Cheers


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Love, love, love those pictures of Scout! What an athlete!! Just beautiful. 

Coco, also loved the picture of two pups -- dog and human! I guess the only tip I can offer about swimming is to always make it a fun and positive experience. With my dogs, over the years, I found that if you go into the water and have fun, they will want to join you. 8)


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for the advice. I will keep working on making it fun and positive. We love being in the water, so I am sure, she will join in when she is ready.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

great pictures!
I wish we had a pool to share with our girl!...and even her dog buddies.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Fantastic pictures--that mid-air jump looks fun! Question: Is there a liner in your pool? A friend of mine has a pool and would be willing to let Jasper swim in it, but is worried he'll tear a hole in the liner. I had never known these things existed! Anyway, just wondering if you do, and if so, how do you prevent tears?


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

redrover said:


> Fantastic pictures--that mid-air jump looks fun! Question: Is there a liner in your pool? A friend of mine has a pool and would be willing to let Jasper swim in it, but is worried he'll tear a hole in the liner. I had never known these things existed! Anyway, just wondering if you do, and if so, how do you prevent tears?


The pool does have a liner. It really depends on the dog and whether or not it will be a problem. First the pool is my parents, we just usse it to wear out the dog and kids . When i used to live with my parents (ages ago, slmost 20 years) at home one of our dogs did cause holes in the liner, but it was because he didn't really swim, he just walked on the bottom of the pool in the shallow end with his back legs, trying tonpop bubbles with his front legs, and he'd go to the edges and splash around with his paws. My parents have had two V's since then, and of course ours visits frerquently and no problems. The dogs are all trained to stay away from the edges, so there is no clawing at the liner on the side, and they are trained 
to use the stairs to get out, so nope no problems if you teach the dog how to use the pool correctly.

most people that live in areas with a cold winter (like Toronto ) have liners rather than tiles or stucco because of the shifting that takes place over the winter with freezing and thawing. The lines, depending on the chemicals you use, exposure etc usually last about five to ten years, so they do have to be replaced regardless of whether or not you have a swimming pup or not.


----------

